# mixing crs and cherries



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

will they interbreed? im thinking about picking up some cherries for my nano untill i can find the crs i want but i dont want to put them in there if they are going to interbreed


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

No, they will not interbreed.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Like Greg said they won't interbreed and besides, they're a good starter shrimp anyways my man.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes cherries are definitely more forgiving and a good start to shrimp keeping, the likely hood of them crossbreeding is 99.99% unlikely... 

But nothing is impossible...lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

This should help.......

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/shrimp-compatibility-chart-6719/


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i got CRS and RCS living together and they seem to live peacefully


----------

